# With 2,000usd, what brand of direct to garment can i buy ?



## miketa1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I am Mike from Viet Nam country. I would like to buy a direct on garment printer machine with the maximum size is A3, including dark color and light color. 


With 1,500 -2,000 (USD), may i get one ? And right now, i live in Viet Nam, how can a supplier teach me the way of operating system ? I would like to print front - back - sleeve - leg.
You can add my skype nick: lulo6691 in order to talk more. I am worry and think about that always. Many thanks for your sharing, and if you don't mind, please send your answers directly to my email: [email protected]



Have a nice day.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

My deepest welcome you to TSF.
GOOD MORNING VIETNAM! Anyone remember? If so you must be old fart as me. Lol.
I remember this early 70's. Was there.  as an Airman.
My last visit was 2010. Hanes company.
$2000 can buy Made in China near you. But very carefully choose one. Best bet is search Vietnam dealer for China product. I will wish for one day your budget will reach to Aeoon.
If you have a strong will you will reach to any where. At least you have $2000, I had $153 
Cheers! Beers are on me alway.


----------



## miketa1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank so much. Viet Nam is 8.51 pm right now.

So what about DTG from IEHK and Oprintjet ? You know, it only use for T-shirt shop. A few months ago, i studied transfer paper and wasted some of money. I have just searched for direct on garment, and so happy with that. For Anajet, they have a distributor in Viet Nam but the price from 17,000 (USD). 

What about buying from Ebay with second hand one ?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Mike,
I do understand your shoes. But you are looking for apple under Pineapple tree.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=39
This is where you should start.
Wish your best. Never give up. Let me know your success.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## miketa1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Any way, you can share some suppliers in China ? What machines are you using now ? In case you know some useful information that concerns, please kindly transfer to me. Thanks


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Mike,
Please learn how to navigate TSF. If you right click my ID you will find out who I am.
I am not in position to direct you anywhere. 
Tsf have many section to you to research. By the brands and general infos. I suggest spend some time to read first and throw your question at right location. I do not have any means to make you uncomfortable. I hope you will understand me.
I will love to see your success. Keep in touch.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

In the states, $2000 won't get you anything that will be dependable and work with both dark and light colored shirts. With that limited amount of money, I think I would be looking for someone to partner with rather than buying a machine myself. DTG requires DAILY use and maintenance. The lower price and older the machine, the higher those requirements will be.
Never be afraid of partnering. You learn much more about the process and down falls without the expense.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Peter I'm impressed with what you just did here; just general information for someone seeking it.. Nothing said usally says a lot... (let me clarify; no self promotion, only help))..


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I do not believe that this budget will buy ANY dependable DTG...even from China. In any case do not buy ANY DTG unless you are assured of after sales support...and includes rip software


----------



## miketa1 (Jul 21, 2013)

johnnyb57 said:


> Peter I'm impressed with what you just did here; just general information for someone seeking it.. Nothing said usally says a lot... (let me clarify; no self promotion, only help))..


ok,according to the information above,i would like to say thank to any one. right now, i must find China brands. you know, i graduated in Marketing and used to work for a tshirt company in Viet Nam. that's why i know well the size of market and chances for Viet Nam tshirt. any information you need to clarify,feel free to contact with me. why don't you add my skype nick:lulo6691 to discuss more in case having some thing to share? have a nice day


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

miketa1 said:


> ok,according to the information above,i would like to say thank to any one. right now, i must find China brands. you know, i graduated in Marketing and used to work for a tshirt company in Viet Nam. that's why i know well the size of market and chances for Viet Nam tshirt. any information you need to clarify,feel free to contact with me. why don't you add my skype nick:lulo6691 to discuss more in case having some thing to share? have a nice day


Vietnam really have market? can you share more? For my opinion, I think the screen printer or heat press offer far more acceptable price for you place. DTG seem like haven't reach the average budget people spend for printing shirt in Vietnam though.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Dear FulStory,
First of all this forum is about Aeoon machine. Your post fits more on General area(down below of all the brands).
You choose the forum area which is the most expensive Machine among all shirts printers. Near $400,000 top model but I do not want to talk about Aeoon here. $2000 cannot buy one platen.
However, please do not give up your hope. Keep saying to yourself "I CAN DO IT"
I understand poor and hunger more than anybody. I came from Korea to USA 1978. No friends, no family, no English, no Money.($153), no place to go. Now I feel god gave me more than enough and I become CEO in AA and CEO in Aeoon. Truly, started from scratch. We all can do it with hard work. Actually can do better than me. It is all depends on your will.
Side note is Vietnam become more modernizing than many countries around. Couple weeks ago BangKok Thailand guy purchase NeoFlex. He did not have money to come to USA get train. So we did by Internet. He is very happy and starting to making money. He emailed me and saying he want to be a dealer in his country. Lol. Vietnam has bigger economy than Thailand and much more population. Western influence are very deep. I saw so many people are wearing shirts as USA. You can do it! I am taking time to write a post to you because I see myself not long ago. Best wishes! Let us know your success.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

allamerican said:


> Dear FulStory,
> First of all this forum is about Aeoon machine. Your post fits more on General area(down below of all the brands).
> You choose the forum area which is the most expensive Machine among all shirts printers. Near $400,000 top model but I do not want to talk about Aeoon here. $2000 cannot buy one platen.
> However, please do not give up your hope. Keep saying to yourself "I CAN DO IT"
> ...


Peter, thanks for the sincere reply regrading your true story. Really congratulation to your success. 
Yes I always believe that I can do it and dont give myself any excuse. 

By the way Mike is from Vietnam, I am not from Vietnam. I am from South East Asia. I just want to know the real environment over there as he said Vietnam has big market, so I just interest to know more. you know knowledge is king. We have to learn time by time. lol. 

However for my opinion, yes Vietnam has more population but the overall economy and standard of living cannot compare to Thailand. From economy side, Thailand is third or forth in the south east asia. First is Singapore, Second Brunei, Third Malaysia.
Brunei is small, small population. Singapore rich but less population too, it depends on import and lots of outsider. Malaysia and Thailand is still ok, lots of politics problem. Indonesia economy is come after with forth largest population in the world. Their people also has average standard of living. Of course, this is current. Future hard to say but it takes time. Vietnam is improving significantly but is still far to go. Yes is everywhere with tshirts, but the everage price of tshirts people can afford is less than $3. Average wages maybe $200

Anyway, is great to know USA and everyone here. Thanks again. Cheers.


----------



## EPESY (Jun 24, 2013)

I like this post, it give me more confidence to go on T-shirt business in China.

To mike, I think it is hard to buy one from China in Vienam,by $2,000, in CNY(RMB) that is 7453. 
Also it is hard for you to get one in China province and bring it back to Vienam, normal the one changed from EPSON, is over 30 KG. 
What's more , you want a A3.
And you want a printer with white ink.

And come to the ink, the ink is expensive, so I think one T-shirt DTG should be at least sold $8 RMB.
Most of the Chinese made DTG supplier in GuangDong province, thousands miles from Vienam. You have to leard to change the printer head yourself when clog and can not be used. 
If you did not have solid market number, just try more paper or vinyl.


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

EPESY said:


> I like this post, it give me more confidence to go on T-shirt business in China.
> 
> To mike, I think it is hard to buy one from China in Vienam,by $2,000, in CNY(RMB) that is 7453.
> Also it is hard for you to get one in China province and bring it back to Vienam, normal the one changed from EPSON, is over 30 KG.
> ...


correction: should be at least sold $8 usd right?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

miketa1 said:


> Any way, you can share some suppliers in China ? What machines are you using now ? In case you know some useful information that concerns, please kindly transfer to me. Thanks


With your tight budget, I recommand you ufo printer base, on which you mount an R2000 for A3 printing

In my opinion this is the best from China


----------



## EPESY (Jun 24, 2013)

well, should be $8 usd. typo. ^_^


----------



## b4u623 (Apr 16, 2014)

Now it is possible to buy a DTG printer from China with 2000 US dollars.


----------



## wade4916 (Feb 7, 2013)

There is a conversion kit selling under $1000. This kit will modify an Epson artisan 1430 to do DTG printing. All you need is to buy Artisan 1430 for under $300. This dtg printer uses Acrorip software for about $300. The kit comes with video to show you step by step modification. You need to do the construction work which is simple and easy. The total is way below your $2000 budget. The disadvantage is it prints light T shirt (no white ink) only at this time. The Artisan 1430 has 6 cartridges. The CMYK use up 4 cartridges and leaving 2 extra cartridges for white ink in the future.. The manufacturer is working on the white ink version. Send me your email and I can send you the part list and the picture of the parts.. I also have the DTG printing manual using modified Epson Artisan 1430.


----------



## sinounic (Apr 29, 2014)

miketa1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am Mike from Viet Nam country. I would like to buy a direct on garment printer machine with the maximum size is A3, including dark color and light color.
> 
> ...


You can buy one A4 size DTG printer with 2000 USD, A3 size is a little more expensive.


----------

